# Chill Musik



## Haramann (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab die SuFu benutzt aber keinen thread gefunden.
und zwar kennt ihr weiter lieder zum chillen?
So etwas wie:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BG-FmGtj7wM[youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5xxQs34UMx4[youtube]
Einfach reinposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG 
tante edit ist aufgefallen dass das mit den youtube links nicht funktioniert..
gemeint sind aufjedenfall smash mouth- allstar und the dandy warhols-bohemians like you
grits-my life be like fällt mir ebenfalls ein


----------



## Kimosabe (31. Januar 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab die SuFu benutzt aber keinen thread gefunden.
> und zwar kennt ihr weiter lieder zum chillen?
> So etwas wie:
> ...



also zum "chillen" höre ich meist drone oder ambient.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BA3dePWvJNY[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xYcQT8F58OU[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Zum chillen hör ich eigentlich nur Seether^^.
Da sind einige ruhigere Lieder dabei.
Wie z.B.
The Gift
und noch viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

seeed
beatsteaks
boundzound
scatman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sublime
bob marley

und wenns dann mal was lauter sein soll
airbourne
rob zombie
iron maiden
dethklok
swashbuckle
alestorm
immortal
korpiklaani
grailknights
gama bomb
municipal waste


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRNeI2oLBXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVOvpzz5GYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Höre ich ganz gerne zum chilln...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (31. Januar 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich gern sowas zum "chillen" höre. :>
Und wenn ichs etwas anspruchsvoller brauche: Ulver und Bohren & der Club of Gore


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

gibts schon

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/131088-musik-zum/

/reported


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2010)

Onkelz, Freiwild, Broilers, Nirvana, Seether, Godsmack und teils Metallica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts schon
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...1088-musik-zum/
> 
> /reported



Stimmt. Da kann es weiter gehen.


----------

